

Show HN: RoomPoll.com – Location based surveys - brothe2000

RoomPoll is a location based survey website.<p>Think SurveyMonkey meets Google maps.<p>If you go to RoomPoll.com on any device and allow your location, you will see polls posted within 50 miles of your location. (we don&#x27;t have many posted yet so you may not see some depending where you are...)<p>Polls can also be accessed via a direct link like this:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.roompoll.com&#x2F;polls&#x2F;3625&#x2F;vote<p>You can post up to 7 questions for people to answer.  The question options are: multiple choice, Text, Name, Email.<p>You must create an account in order to post a poll but you do not have to have an account to respond to a poll unless the person posting the poll requires it.<p>We&#x27;d love feedback on all aspects of the site and functionality.  Since it&#x27;s an open platform, you can essentially use it as location based webforms to collect whatever you want from people at a location.<p>Thanks for any and all feedback.
======
brothe2000
Forgot to add that the site is free to use and if we did charge it would be a
flat monthly subscription like $10.

